# A few from the summer



## davholla (Nov 11, 2021)

I saw great bustards in Wiltshire and obviously I had a look in the car park afterwards for insects and found

Nomada Bee don't know what species



IMG_2535_Nomada_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Horsefly - it bit me


IMG_2532_Horseflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Common Lizards, Zootoca vivipara,



IMG_2492_Common_Lizardsv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Back home I saw a moth



IMG_2546_Mothv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A bee that I hadn't seen before or since which is why I kept this photo despite not being happy with it.



IMG_2582_Beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 11, 2021)

Some very good shots.....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 11, 2021)

davholla said:


> Horsefly - it bit me…




Did it die?


----------



## davholla (Nov 11, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Did it die?


Not from biting me - I let it live but I didn't try to get any more photos.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 13, 2021)

Interesting set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 17, 2021)

#3 is my favorite of the set.


----------

